# Tauranga / Whakatane area & Horizon Energy



## escapedtonz

Hey people,

Anyone living in and around these areas that knows anyone who works or has dealings with anyone at Horizon Energy Distribution Ltd - the electricity distribution company of the Eastern Bay Of Plenty ???

Also what's the drive like (for normal office hours) say living at Papamoa and working in Whakatane ?

What do you feel about the climate there over a year ? Any extremes encountered or is it generally mild, humid etc ?
Not after statistics as I can get them easily.
I'm after real life thoughts on this.
Lots of sun ? Lots of rain ?
Mild winters where you can generally still walk around in a t-shirt ?
Do you experience winter frost ?

Thanks for any help and advice you can give.


----------



## jenswaters

OMG tiny world!! I moved from Tauranga to Ohope (literally over the hill from Whakatane). It is the most beautiful place and I wish we had moved years ago. We moved here 15th April, and have on ly had 3 days of rain since then. Generally in Ohope, we never get the rain that is forecast...it falls around but misses us! Mind you, Whakatane was the sunniest place in NZ last year, so....

I've heard of Horizon but I'm afraid I don't know anything about them. Sorry!

Driving - I contemplated doing this from Ohope to Te Puke. Although the time isn't bad by UK standards, it is still just over an hour. Also, in very bad rain, there can be landslips on the Matata Straits which often causes the road to be blocked. This would certainly detract from the beauty of the drive. Honestly, just come and live in Ohope...officially the number 1 beach town in NZ!!!



escapedtonz said:


> Hey people,
> 
> Anyone living in and around these areas that knows anyone who works or has dealings with anyone at Horizon Energy Distribution Ltd - the electricity distribution company of the Eastern Bay Of Plenty ???
> 
> Also what's the drive like (for normal office hours) say living at Papamoa and working in Whakatane ?
> 
> What do you feel about the climate there over a year ? Any extremes encountered or is it generally mild, humid etc ?
> Not after statistics as I can get them easily.
> I'm after real life thoughts on this.
> Lots of sun ? Lots of rain ?
> Mild winters where you can generally still walk around in a t-shirt ?
> Do you experience winter frost ?
> 
> Thanks for any help and advice you can give.


----------



## escapedtonz

jenswaters said:


> OMG tiny world!! I moved from Tauranga to Ohope (literally over the hill from Whakatane). It is the most beautiful place and I wish we had moved years ago. We moved here 15th April, and have on ly had 3 days of rain since then. Generally in Ohope, we never get the rain that is forecast...it falls around but misses us! Mind you, Whakatane was the sunniest place in NZ last year, so....
> 
> I've heard of Horizon but I'm afraid I don't know anything about them. Sorry!
> 
> Driving - I contemplated doing this from Ohope to Te Puke. Although the time isn't bad by UK standards, it is still just over an hour. Also, in very bad rain, there can be landslips on the Matata Straits which often causes the road to be blocked. This would certainly detract from the beauty of the drive. Honestly, just come and live in Ohope...officially the number 1 beach town in NZ!!!


Ha ha yeah it is a small world!!!

I have a transfer request in at work which would move me from Wellington CBD to the outskirts of Hamilton near Glenview (on the way to the airport).
Unfortunately that transfer could take a matter of months but more likely over a year, maybe two.
If we don't get the ok for the transfer within the next 12 months maximum then it isn't going to happen as we'll be too settled in Wellington.
We have a desire to live close to Mount Maunganui as we just love it out there.
Due to the travelling distance and time taken for the commute we wouldn't live any nearer to the Mount than Bethlehem in Tauranga which I suppose is our preferred location.
This gives us the benefit of being close enough to the Mount for many visits during summer but also offers the Tauranga area for every day life, shopping, kindergarden then schools.
Since I work shifts I won't ever be driving to work and back during peak times.
I also have a colleague who lives at the Mount in an apartment and who works out of the Hamilton office and doesn't have any issues with the journey. 

A vacancy has presented itself and if I was successful and accepted the post, I would be based in Whakatane, which is the reason for all the questions.
Due to the commute distance between Tauranga and Whakatane we would most likely live around Papamoa/Papamoa Beach, which still allows us to be close to the Mount and also still live in the Tauranga area but be within a reasonable commute.

Yes Whakatane and Ohope looks fine, but I think we would be concerned with the population size or lack of. 
Coming from large population centres in the UK, we were advised by a Kiwi friend to migrate to a large city at first and if we feel we need to downsize do it over a period of time. 
My wife doesn't want to live in a small town as there is a very good chance she could feel isolated so we are only looking at areas with many people and many things going on, plus we love the hustle and bustle of the Mount during the tourist period.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## jenswaters

You are VERY sensible. Honestly, I was very worried about moving here to Ohope when we first discovered the place about 3 years ago. I found it funny that everyone called Tauranga a "city". And you are probably very right...it would be a struggle coming from big-city living to Ohope (I am an inner-city Sheffield girl). After 3 years in Tauranga, I felt better able to down-size further, so am now embracing that smaller community.

There is more choice andmore going on back in Tauranga/Mount areas, but be warned, it doesn't take long for the busy tourist time to irritate. I found it fine the first summer, and actually laughed about how people called it "busy" and "touristy", but after 3 years of it, I actually started to get frustrated by the summer months. Which is terrible!!!! It is a huge part of the revenue for the area, and a welcome one, but for a resident, it could be frustrating at times to not be able to get a park for your walk round/up the Mount, or to be able to get a table at your favourite coffee shop. Sorry, that really does make me a whinging Pom!!! 
Here in Ohope, I have walked straight into the biggest beach hotspot outside of the Mount!!! But I don't mind because I don't have to drive anywhere here. I cross the road and I am on the beach...no parking required. 
Good luck with everything. Go with your heart...why move all the way to the other side of the world if not to fulfil your dreams??


----------



## topcat83

jenswaters said:


> You are VERY sensible. Honestly, I was very worried about moving here to Ohope when we first discovered the place about 3 years ago. I found it funny that everyone called Tauranga a "city". And you are probably very right...it would be a struggle coming from big-city living to Ohope (I am an inner-city Sheffield girl). After 3 years in Tauranga, I felt better able to down-size further, so am now embracing that smaller community.
> 
> There is more choice andmore going on back in Tauranga/Mount areas, but be warned, it doesn't take long for the busy tourist time to irritate. I found it fine the first summer, and actually laughed about how people called it "busy" and "touristy", but after 3 years of it, I actually started to get frustrated by the summer months. Which is terrible!!!! It is a huge part of the revenue for the area, and a welcome one, but for a resident, it could be frustrating at times to not be able to get a park for your walk round/up the Mount, or to be able to get a table at your favourite coffee shop. Sorry, that really does make me a whinging Pom!!!
> Here in Ohope, I have walked straight into the biggest beach hotspot outside of the Mount!!! But I don't mind because I don't have to drive anywhere here. I cross the road and I am on the beach...no parking required.
> Good luck with everything. Go with your heart...why move all the way to the other side of the world if not to fulfil your dreams??


We really are becoming naturalised Kiwis, aren't we?? It was all I could do to get hubby to move to Auckland (because it was such a small city). So the fact we are now living miles from anywhere (10k to the nearest dairy, 25k to a 4 square and a bottle of wine, 35k+ to a 'proper' supermarket) is pretty amazing. I think you get used to fewer people and smaller communities. I really can't imagine living in London again now...


----------



## jenswaters

Besides topcat, where would you get an inner-city London place big enough for the alpacas?!?!? Come visit soon!!


----------



## escapedtonz

jenswaters said:


> You are VERY sensible. Honestly, I was very worried about moving here to Ohope when we first discovered the place about 3 years ago. I found it funny that everyone called Tauranga a "city". And you are probably very right...it would be a struggle coming from big-city living to Ohope (I am an inner-city Sheffield girl). After 3 years in Tauranga, I felt better able to down-size further, so am now embracing that smaller community.
> 
> There is more choice andmore going on back in Tauranga/Mount areas, but be warned, it doesn't take long for the busy tourist time to irritate. I found it fine the first summer, and actually laughed about how people called it "busy" and "touristy", but after 3 years of it, I actually started to get frustrated by the summer months. Which is terrible!!!! It is a huge part of the revenue for the area, and a welcome one, but for a resident, it could be frustrating at times to not be able to get a park for your walk round/up the Mount, or to be able to get a table at your favourite coffee shop. Sorry, that really does make me a whinging Pom!!!
> Here in Ohope, I have walked straight into the biggest beach hotspot outside of the Mount!!! But I don't mind because I don't have to drive anywhere here. I cross the road and I am on the beach...no parking required.
> Good luck with everything. Go with your heart...why move all the way to the other side of the world if not to fulfil your dreams??


Yeah I am really in a dilemma.

Just sat at home today waiting for a phone call to pre-interview for the vacancy.

Think we've decided (using our heads and hearts) that we should at least try life further North if the opportunity arises - all subject to being offered the job and salary/benefits/relocation etc.

My main worry is leaving the company that I work for now. 
Would it be a mistake ? 
That's the question I'm asking myself and something I can only answer myself!
Issues are salary and lifestyle.
I basically want to earn more money and don't feel the role is adequately paid. We also want to live around Tauranga and the possibility of that with my company are slim.

Prior to us migrating here, my job and my company were first on my list and since I didn't hear from them for many months I was of the opinion I just wasn't good enough.
Happens they didn't even know about me which at least taught me not to trust recruitment agencies 100%.
I then applied directly and in a matter of weeks had landed my ideal job with them.
It was a very difficult 7 months of training. The role way more complicated and difficult mentally than I imagined but I got through it and am now an essential part of the team, but after being there 15 months I'm questioning if its right for me. 
Do I want such a complicated job at my age (nearly 42) ? 
Can I see myself being there in 10 years and following the natural progression into an even more complicated role in approx 5 years ?
Shouldn't I be looking for a job that I had back in the UK that I knew inside out / upside down and was very comfortable - it was a breeze ?

It was a lot of work getting myself trained for this role and I have learned so much from them but at my time of life I'm unsure if I want to be in such a stressful / responsible job.

I always imagined I would be in management by now and cannot see that happening with this company for many many years - maybe till I'm in my 50's as you need to be such an expert at everything.

Sure it will all pan out to be fine. I'm a firm believer in fate and what will be - will be!

Keep smiling


----------



## escapedtonz

Hello peeps!!

Bit of an update for you.

Didn't have to wait too long for a phone call. 
Was expecting the recruitment agent to let me know a possible time for the telephone interview first, but bang on 12 midday Horizon Energy rang me directly to set up a conference call between myself and three of the management team.
Was supposed to be a half hour informal chat but turned into a full hour and a bit of a grilling!
All went fantastically well though.
The company contacted the agent immediately and informed him they wanted to take the interview to the next level so submitted reference details and spent the day with them yesterday in Whakatane for formal interview and a look around.
Ohope was especially nice!!!
With a full interview where we discussed everything in fine detail it appears its gonna come down to money.
They are quite aware what I am paid now, quite aware what benefits I receive on top and understand what I want to entice me North......
Just have to wait and see if they make a suitable offer next week!!!
If all goes well I could be working in Whakatane by mid August.....Blimey!!!


----------



## topcat83

escapedtonz said:


> Hello peeps!!
> 
> Bit of an update for you.
> 
> Didn't have to wait too long for a phone call.
> Was expecting the recruitment agent to let me know a possible time for the telephone interview first, but bang on 12 midday Horizon Energy rang me directly to set up a conference call between myself and three of the management team.
> Was supposed to be a half hour informal chat but turned into a full hour and a bit of a grilling!
> All went fantastically well though.
> The company contacted the agent immediately and informed him they wanted to take the interview to the next level so submitted reference details and spent the day with them yesterday in Whakatane for formal interview and a look around.
> Ohope was especially nice!!!
> With a full interview where we discussed everything in fine detail it appears its gonna come down to money.
> They are quite aware what I am paid now, quite aware what benefits I receive on top and understand what I want to entice me North......
> Just have to wait and see if they make a suitable offer next week!!!
> If all goes well I could be working in Whakatane by mid August.....Blimey!!!


Very well done and congratulations!!!

Only one trouble with this scenario - we'll have 2 mods in Whakatane and none in Wellington!!!


----------



## escapedtonz

topcat83 said:


> Very well done and congratulations!!!
> 
> Only one trouble with this scenario - we'll have 2 mods in Whakatane and none in Wellington!!!


Ha ha !
Thanks topcat83.

Bob and the team going to have to find another potential mod in Wellington if that's the case ;-)

Actually quite excited to see what tomorrow will bring


----------



## jenswaters

Wahoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So stoked for you!!!! And yeah, Ohope is VERY nice!!!! Fingers crossed everything works out exactly the way you deserve. Keep us in the know...



escapedtonz said:


> Hello peeps!!
> 
> Bit of an update for you.
> 
> Didn't have to wait too long for a phone call.
> Was expecting the recruitment agent to let me know a possible time for the telephone interview first, but bang on 12 midday Horizon Energy rang me directly to set up a conference call between myself and three of the management team.
> Was supposed to be a half hour informal chat but turned into a full hour and a bit of a grilling!
> All went fantastically well though.
> The company contacted the agent immediately and informed him they wanted to take the interview to the next level so submitted reference details and spent the day with them yesterday in Whakatane for formal interview and a look around.
> Ohope was especially nice!!!
> With a full interview where we discussed everything in fine detail it appears its gonna come down to money.
> They are quite aware what I am paid now, quite aware what benefits I receive on top and understand what I want to entice me North......
> Just have to wait and see if they make a suitable offer next week!!!
> If all goes well I could be working in Whakatane by mid August.....Blimey!!!


----------



## Leighr

Nice one!


----------



## escapedtonz

Latest and probably the last update.............

Regardless that I'm wanted for the role in Whakatane, unfortunately it appears the CEO / board of directors have stepped in and prevented the management team from offering a salary/benefits package that would provide enough incentive for me to say YES.
Boo!!!

Have a feeling this isn't the end of it as I just cannot see the company finding another suitable candidate, and one that would be happy with the maximum salary/benefits package that they have on offer.
Just have to wait until the CEO / board of directors realise that they have to pay for quality


----------



## topcat83

escapedtonz said:


> Latest and probably the last update.............
> 
> Regardless that I'm wanted for the role in Whakatane, unfortunately it appears the CEO / board of directors have stepped in and prevented the management team from offering a salary/benefits package that would provide enough incentive for me to say YES.
> Boo!!!
> 
> Have a feeling this isn't the end of it as I just cannot see the company finding another suitable candidate, and one that would be happy with the maximum salary/benefits package that they have on offer.
> Just have to wait until the CEO / board of directors realise that they have to pay for quality


Boo 
I'm sure you'll get where you want to eventually...


----------



## escapedtonz

topcat83 said:


> Boo
> I'm sure you'll get where you want to eventually...


Yeah it's all good.
Great beleiver in what is meant to be will be!!!
We'll get to the BOP one day :fingerscrossed:


Just have to keep the head down here in good owd Welly :ranger:


----------

